# spot?



## ewe105 (Sep 28, 2009)

hey all. pretty new to striper fishing here, but excited for the fall run. ive read a lot about using spot for bait. when using bait, i had always heard eels, clam, & bunker for striper.
2 questions:

1. what's your opinion on spot?

2. where do i find them? any bait store? i usually fish in avalon & nearby.

:beer::fishing:


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

First, welcome to the family. 

Second, Spot is a GREAT striper bait weather it's live, chunked or filleted. 
striper will eat just about anything. I have caught them on, clams, bunker, eels, blue fish, mullet, squid, spot, mackerel, herring and sperring to name a few.


----------



## Jackman1950 (Sep 28, 2008)

*Hey there sort of Philly guy*

Lived most of my life in Philly and daughter and grandsons live out your way. Striper fishing can be easy or as difficult as you want to make it. Caught my first one off a jetty in north Jersey. Bait was that catch. Since then I've caught stripers on just about every lure or bait you can mention. Just have to be at the right place at the right time. I'm planning on heading south for them in November. Va and NC that time of year.


----------



## ewe105 (Sep 28, 2009)

Thanks. Where do you find them? Typical bait stores? Or do you have to catch them?


----------



## mbrajer (Jul 10, 2009)

It is very easy to catch them, plus you save a buck or two. Set up a basic top and bottom rig and use small (about the size of the last joint on your pinkie finger) shrimp pieces for bait. Cast out about 30 yrds and you should have some on you line in no time. Use light tackle as well, as their bites feel a lot like a bluegill bite for freshwater, so they are not going to really move the tip of a thicker rod.

Mike


----------



## ewe105 (Sep 28, 2009)

thanks for all of your help.

im heading down to avalon in a couple weeks (have a free place to stay there) - any chance of hooking some stripers from the jetty or is it too early / warm still?


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Resident schoolies are here all year long. Right now te wtaer temp is still in the 70's. Blue fish and weakfish are still running as well.


----------

